# Happy Solstice brisket



## Griff (Dec 21, 2008)

Happy Solstice to all. Starting tomorrow the days will start getting longer. Right now I'm getting 5.5 hrs of daylight. The towns in Alaska north of the Arctic Circle have had no sunrise for the last 30 days.

To celebrate the solstice and the Holidays I put on 2 briskets at 8am. I'm trying the high temp quick cook most recently chronicled by Scotty. More pics later.

Disclaimer to bigwheel: Just because I celebrate Solstice does not infer that I am a heathen pagan. It means I winter in the northern latitudes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 21, 2008)

Griff that rub looks like something I've used before?  Is it Fatz' Pig Powder?


----------



## Griff (Dec 21, 2008)

Actually, it's a mix of WRB and wittdog's brisket rub. But I have some of Fatz's pig powder I'm willing to trade.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice Griff.

Hey, I thought you said you had some snow?  :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Pagan rituals....if it involves brisket I'm in...if it involves you dancing in the snow naked...no thanks


----------



## Griff (Dec 21, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Nice Griff.
> 
> Hey, I thought you said you had some snow?  :roll:



Scotty, that's the deck. I keep it shoveled so I can get to the WSM, grill and BGE. BTW, those are moose tracks in the yard.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks cold


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2008)

Well surprisingly I remember the Solstice thang from last year. Now think that rolling nekked in the snow might be a good plan. Should skeer off any Witches or Space Aliens which happen to be out prowling 

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 21, 2008)

Your off to great start Griff! Keep the pictures coming. BTW, I didn't see any pictures with moose tracks in them!


----------



## Griff (Dec 21, 2008)

Nick, you have to look hard in the dark to the left of the pile of snow.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 21, 2008)

Ooohhh................okay?


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 21, 2008)

Griff if it was that cold here I would do a fast high temp cook too.    Looks like you off to a good start.


----------



## Griff (Dec 21, 2008)

The outside temp is +3*.


----------



## Tony M (Dec 21, 2008)

Lookin' good Griff!



> Just because I celebrate Solstice does not infer that I am a heathen pagan



Nothing wrong with being a heathen...  8) Will be doing a Yule "blot" with my family tonight. Hail Odin, Baldur, Frey and Thor! (yeah, I even have a drinking horn for mead that a fellow Odinist made me) 

I teach my kids about their ancestry (Norse/Scandinavian) because they are constantly bombarded with other folk's heritage. Figured I'd check into it starting when my daughter came home from school wishing she was Mexican or Indian because they have all sorts of culture. F#@% that!  
 :twisted:


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh boy...a real live Heathern that gonna need some help to be pulled back away from the Flames. This is a good job for The Hound of Heaven.  He specializes in pulling po lost sinners back from the edge ya know? He is also sometimes called the Holy Ghost.  Praying hard on this end that the Father will lead you to His Son and the Hound will hold you back in the meantime.    

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 21, 2008)

Tony M said:
			
		

> Lookin' good Griff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm making Solstice Bread right now. Biskets later to hang in trees. Got a bottle of Mead, but won't use the horn (hate the taste of toe nails) but got my goblets at the ready. Steak is on the menu tonite.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2008)

Looking good Griff.
You ever walk out your door and come face to face with one of those moose?


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2008)

Well let us hope Griff do not get into the path of a randy male of the species. I watched a movie on U-tube one time which showed whut one of them crazy critters was doing to the buffalo statue. Now that was sick.  
Now Dat's I know your just teasing. It very hard to find atheists in fox holes or so I heard I think if them was real bullets whizzing over it would even be hard to find an agnostic down in there. Now could one find any worshipers of ancient Norse gods? I don't know. Some of em no doubt take it mo serious than a cancer. Maybe akin to the sewercidal fervor of the Arabs. Who knows? Now I have had several hot tips that when it comes time for them to actually take the plunge toward the Virgins they aint quite so pious and looking forward to the trip...if you get my drift..wink wink. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Oh boy...a real live Heathern that gonna need some help to be pulled back away from the Flames. This is a good job for The Hound of Heaven.  He specializes in pulling po lost sinners back from the edge ya know? He is also sometimes called the Holy Ghost.  Praying hard on this end that the Father will lead you to His Son and the Hound will hold you back in the meantime.
> 
> bigwheel


Wrong holiday BW...everyone knows ghosts are a halloween theme..


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2008)

You outta watch the movie called a "Christmas Carole" sometime. It was writ by somebody famous. The animated version was a killer with Mr. Magoo posing as old Scrooge or some other equally impotent character. I dont watch much cartoons but that was a good one. Now this do not count Sponge Bob. I love that one. Anyway..the classic book/movie/cartoon is full of ghosts. You need to like we said at Graham to folks with strange thoughts "go have your haid examined"   

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Dec 21, 2008)

The first hour with all vents open had the WSM running at 400*. So closed down the bottom vents to about one half and the next 3.5 hours at 350*. An additional hour at 350 in foil and like butta. They are now resting in the cooler for dinner.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 21, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> The first hour with all vents open had the WSM running at *400*. *So closed down the bottom vents to about one half and the next 3.5 hours at 350*. An additional hour at 350 in foil and like butta. They are now resting in the cooler for dinner.



Can't my WSM over 340* ever, even with lump. Maybe its the altitude here or I got a defective cooker   Looking forward seeing your finished product.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2008)

Griff Griff Griff...try the electrified Brinkmann Gourmet.  Electricty does not require to be drug in by dawg sled etc. When it Springtime in Alaska it's forty below ya know? Johnny Horton. It dont need a flippy the switch setting. Just plug it in and come back later. Throw a few chunks of Yuniper down in there. Make a person think they might be a Yumpin Yimminee. Let me know. I have preached enough about the merits of the upside down barrells too much. Now is anybody listening? Of course not. You buy em books...send em to school and they chew on the book covers...sorta like my cousin down at Graham. 

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Dec 21, 2008)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be the altitude. I'm about 100 feet above sealevel with cold dense air. Sometimes, my problem is getting the WSM below 250*. I suspect my seals and dor are also leaky judging by the smoke leaking out.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 21, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Griff Griff Griff...try the electrified Brinkmann Gourmet.  Electricty does not require to be drug in by dawg sled etc. When it Springtime in Alaska it's forty below ya know? Johnny Horton. It dont need a flippy the switch setting. Just plug it in and come back later. Throw a few chunks of Yuniper down in there. Make a person think they might be a Yumpin Yimminee. Let me know. I have preached enough about the merits of the upside down barrells too much. Now is anybody listening? Of course not. You buy em books...send em to school and they chew on the book covers...sorta like my cousin down at Graham.
> 
> bigwheel


Bigwheel how high in temp will that brinkman get to?  I've got one but have never checked the temp on it.  Used to throw the turkey on it at Thanksgiving and just hope it was done the next morning


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 22, 2008)

Lookin good so far....I'm glad I live in South Louisiana, I couldn't handle that 3* thing one bit, it's bad enough when it gets below 40*!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2008)

Finished pics or did I miss them?


----------



## Griff (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll post the finished pics when I get home from work. I took the pics but "circumstances" prevented me from posting last night.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I aint never bothered to check it but but a chum who used to have one measured it one time and he said it was 290 which from as quick as it cooks would say is a purty good estimate maybe even on the low side. Not sure how cold it have to get to need to use the barrell insulator. I used it last time and really didnt need it. Was a bit kewlish with an occasional spattering of rain. 

bigwheel





			
				Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> I'll post the finished pics when I get home from work. I took the pics but "circumstances" prevented me from posting last night.


Attack of the Beefeater?


----------



## Griff (Dec 22, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.

OK here's the finished pics. I have to say the smoke ring and bark didn't look as good as a tradition slow and low cook, but they taste every bit as good.


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 22, 2008)

Look Good Griff.. Stay warm!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks mighty yummy Griff. 

bigwheel


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 22, 2008)

What ever the circumstances were the end result looks awesome!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking good from here. Good job


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking good Griff.  Bet you will be glad when you get alot more sunshine.


----------



## Tony M (Dec 23, 2008)

That looks great to me Griff! I'll take a plate, please.  8)


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Griff just noticed you got the shiney side in on the tinfoil. Good job. Lot of folks mess up on those fine details like that one. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks real good Griff.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 23, 2008)

Looks great Griff...
Yeah I warned ya about the bark didn't I?
What didn't you like about the ring, looks good to me?


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw a ring too. Might have been a tad dry. Although the camera lies sometimes.

I'd hammer it!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 23, 2008)

This problemo as described is a lack of ethylene glycol on the entry and bright red lipstick makes an excellent smoke ring.  Somebody needs to figger out if this place is gonna eat or have glamour porno shots of food. I am getting sort of a queasy tummy here. Dont quite undersand it..just doing beer and whiskey. Let me know. Thanks.  Hey ya know folks are doing breastes implants on there tats of neeked ladies nowadays? Its a sign of the end times I think. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 23, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> This problemo as described is a lack of ethylene glycol on the entry and bright red lipstick makes an excellent smoke ring.  Somebody needs to figger out if this place is gonna eat or have glamour porno shots of food. I am getting sort of a queasy tummy here. Dont quite undersand it..just doing beer and whiskey. Let me know. Thanks.  Hey ya know folks are doing breastes implants on there tats of neeked ladies nowadays? Its a sign of the end times I think.
> 
> bigwheel


 :roll: Ummmm Yyeeeeeeahhhhh. Time for bed Jeff. :roll:


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great Griff...
> Yeah I warned ya about the bark didn't I?
> What didn't you like about the ring, looks good to me?



Might have been my imagination, but the ring seemed bigger on the low temp brisket. I really like putting in on a reasonable hour in the morning and having it for dinner without the overnight hassle. Although, getting up in the morning and smelling a pit is tough to beat.


----------

